# Ausgabedatei mit Tagesdatum (AIX)



## TheManWho (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Ich hab ne Frage - allerding zu Unix (AIX):
In einem sh-Skript leite ich die Ausgabe eines SQL-Skripts in eine Datei um:
sqlplus user/passw@db < query.sql > output.txt

Der Name dieser Outputdatei soll jetzt das Tagesdatum und die Uhrzeit enthalten...Wie geht das?


----------



## RedWing (1. Dezember 2004)

```
FILE=`date +%m%d%y.%H%M%S`
sqlplus user/passw@db < query.sql > $FILE.txt
```


Gruß

RedWing

//edit Schau mal unter 

```
man date
```
  für weitere Formatierungsoptionen


----------



## TheManWho (1. Dezember 2004)

Das ist ja einfach   
Danke


----------

